
Meteorite hunters find first fragments of Michigan meteor - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2018-01-meteorite-hunters-fragments-michigan-meteor.html
======
makmanalp
Isn't the possible landing radius for these things huge (fragmenting 20 miles
above earth)? How do people find them in a hurry?

~~~
rmason
Thanks to NASA and the use of radar the location was narrowed to a few
thousand acres North of Ann Arbor in Hamburg township.

[https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2018/01/17/m...](https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2018/01/17/meteorites-
michigan-meteor-livingston-county/1041217001/)

------
jeffdavis
How much of the meteor that killed the dinosaurs is recoverable?

~~~
nukenuke
One challenge there is that it liquified the ground on impact because so much
energy was release.

------
trisimix
Oh yeah I live in detroit my roomate told me about this. Pretty interesting
news around here.

